# Mechanical Access



## duckbill (Feb 26, 2015)

Is anyone requiring an access panel for bathroom fans in fire resistance rated floor/ceilings such as hotels and apartments?  2009 IMC 306.1 requires access without removing permanent construction or disabling the function of the rated assembly.  Most of the fans I see cannot be replaced by removal through the radiation damper or worked on without removing the damper.

I also have an  apartment in which in-line bathroom fans were installed a distance from the damper opening in the rated floor/ceiling assembly.  The damper is a boot style which leaves no access for repair or removal of the fan.  2009 IMC 306.3 requires a 20" x 30" clear access opening which seems like overkill but may be necessary if work or repair is required on the fan.  Any thoughts?

Thank you.


----------



## JBI (Feb 26, 2015)

Is a bathroom fan an 'appliance' as that term is defined and used in the IMC would be a better question IMO. I'm thinking it is not...

*APPLIANCE.* A device or apparatus that is manufactured and designed to utilize energy and for which this code provides specific requirements.

*APPLIANCE TYPE.*

*High-heat appliance.* Any _appliance_ in which the products of _combustion_ at the point of entrance to the flue under normal operating conditions have a temperature greater than 2,000ºF (1093ºC).

*Low-heat appliance (residential appliance).* Any _appliance_ in which the products of _combustion_ at the point of entrance to the flue under normal operating conditions have a temperature of 1,000ºF (538ºC) or less.

*Medium-heat appliance.* Any _appliance_ in which the products of _combustion_ at the point of entrance to the flue under normal operating conditions have a temperature of more than 1,000ºF (538ºC), but not greater than 2,000ºF (1093ºC).

*APPLIANCE, VENTED. *An _appliance_ designed and installed in such a manner that all of the products of _combustion_ are conveyed directly from the _appliance_ to the outdoor atmosphere through an _approved_ _chimney_ or vent system.

However I could more reasonably be deemed 'equipment', again IMO...

*EQUIPMENT.* All piping, ducts, vents, control devices and other components of systems other than appliances which are permanently installed and integrated to provide control of environmental conditions for buildings. This definition shall also include other systems specifically regulated in this code.

Most bathroom fans can easily be maintained/repaired/replaced from their mounting location (the hole in the ceiling).

In-line fans may require better access.


----------



## duckbill (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you JBI for your response.

I struggled with the definition because if a bathroom fan is not an appliance, then the in-line fan would not need to be accessible as access and service space only applies to appliances.

The bathroom fan can be buried in the rated assembly without access unless required by the electrical code.


----------



## steveray (Feb 26, 2015)

Access for replacement would be required....if nothing else, there would be an electrical connection that could not be buried in the building construction, but I can't give you a code section.....


----------

